# Solicito el Manual de Servicio de la TV Sanyo DS19550 Chasis 00



## Brown39 (Jul 12, 2012)

Les agradeceria mucho si pudieran proporcionarme el manual de servicio de la tv Sanyo DS19550, hace años que lo busco. Encontre el del modelo Ds19650, pero la nomenclatura de los elementos cambia, y al intentar seguir las instrucciones de reparación se confunden y no quisiera que la falla se agravara si no sigo las instrucciones correctamente. Gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 12, 2012)

y el chasis ?cual es el numero del chasis de tu tv ?



disculpas no vi que en titulo estaba el numero de chasis ¡¡


----------



## Brown39 (Jul 13, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y el chasis ?cual es el numero del chasis de tu tv ?
> 
> 
> 
> disculpas no vi que en titulo estaba el numero de chasis ¡¡




Si, el chasis es 00 y les agradeceria si pueden ayudarme


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 13, 2012)

tengo el modelo ds19590  en la madrugada lo subo,puede que te sea de utilidad


----------



## Brown39 (Jul 13, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> tengo el modelo ds19590  en la madrugada lo subo,puede que te sea de utilidad



Se te agradece tu ayuda

Se te agradece tu ayuda, y también sigo esperando que alguien tenga el manual que solicito


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 14, 2012)

aca este modelo                                                           .


----------



## Brown39 (Jul 14, 2012)

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------

